# ? about upgrade-Cable Card



## fluffybunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Im needing to upgrade my Tivo as my hard drive is starting to die. Im getting some freezing not much but a bit. And im hearing hard drive noises. I think I am going to get the WD5000AAKS hard drive. I saw one person that has used it and it works.

Anyways my question is where is the cable card information stored? If it turns out that some of the information on the hard drive is corrupt and can't copy the information from the original hard drive to the new one will I have to get my cable company back out to fix the cable card? Or is the cable card information stored in firmware? Or is it with the cable company?

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

It shouldn't affect your cable cards regardless of how you do it.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

If the drive cannot be copied, then the cable card will need to be re-paired when the unit is restored. Just as if it were a new unit.

This will require at least a phone session and/or a service call. However your cable co works, to install cable cards.

The thing to do is to use winmfs(mfslive.org) to back up the image to a computer, now, while the drive is still operable.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

dwit said:


> If the drive cannot be copied, then the cable card will need to be re-paired when the unit is restored. Just as if it were a new unit.
> 
> This will require at least a phone session and/or a service call. However your cable co works, to install cable cards.


I recently restored an image from one TivoHD to another and no intervention from Comcast was required.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Thing is, if you can't copy the drive, you've got bigger things to worry about than getting the cable cards working.

You main concern would be getting the Tivo working in any fashion.

Is this the original drive that is "dying"?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

T1V0 said:


> I recently restored an image from one TivoHD to another and no intervention from Comcast was required.


Can't comment on your situation. Maybe it's unique in some way.

The cable card settings are stored on the hard drive. In general, if the cable card settings are lost, the card must be re-paired with the Tivo.


----------



## fluffybunny (Mar 6, 2008)

yes it is the original drive. I got it from woot.com refurbished so the tivo warranty doesn't apply. Even if it did I would still just replace the hard drive myself. I have a new one on the way. It isn't dead yet, It actually is working like normal now. I heard some clicking noises coming out of it which is why Ive decided to replace it.

Can I pull out the drive now and back it up to my main computer hard drive to use in a worse case scenario?

Thanks for the information about the cable card and it needing to be re-paired.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

fluffybunny said:


> ...Can I pull out the drive now and back it up to my main computer hard drive to use in a worse case scenario?...


Most definitely(about backing up now).

Are you sure the Tivo warranty doesn't apply? I thought most refurbs have factory warranty? Not that it's really that much of an issue. Just in case of the "worstest" case scenario when it turns out the drive isn't the only issue.


----------

